# boat stuck



## njbuild22 (May 21, 2007)

heading home went over the north wildwood bridge and what did i see!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*A perfect exmaple*

of not paying attention.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*stuck boat*

Red right return?? Channel marker would indicate just a little outside the channel, not too much to worry about LOL


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

bein a boat owner, i can defend someone who runs over a totally submerged log, or maybe even when they graze a sandy point, but that dude was obviously in a shallow area, with channel markers clearly trying to guide him, and yet he still winds up with a stick up his  ...gotta love it


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

sucks to be him lol


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

jhmorgan said it all.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Looks like a Grady. I wonder if he wants to sell it now.


----------



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey, You can't dock there.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Man, y'all is a tough crowd; dude's gonna have to pay his idiot tax for that one.


----------



## VA_Fisher (Jul 24, 2007)

the only thing i can say in that guy's defense is that it might have been low tide and he might have been following his gps track. In the case of the gps track though it would mean they went out the wrong way too, LOL. Guess they had to wait til hi tide if that to go home.


----------



## crabbyg (Feb 25, 2007)

unfortunantly, it seems more and more people out there just plain dont know the rules of the water. where we fish there is a strict channel of 20-24ft and literally 6-7ft to the left is about 1-2ft of water.......... we constantly watch people disregard our warnings and the channel markers and ground their vessel ...... i guess we can hope right.....


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Not sayin anythin funny. or critical. or laughing. Might be me next time.
But on the othere hand everyone else would


----------

